# Hitting forearm



## alanbow (Oct 1, 2005)

I normally shoot a 27" draw when I use a strap release. Never had any issues with arm slap. Last year, I tried a hand held thumb trigger release. I sometimes would hit my forearm. Went back to my strap release and solved the problem. This year I am starting to learn back tension. In the first couple of days I am again hitting my forearm some. Do I need to go to a shorter draw or is something else wrong?? Any advice appreciated.


----------



## Cooper2311 (Jun 28, 2010)

SOunds tough.


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

Could be hand placement, or that you are turning your forearm as you are pushing/pulling/once the bow goes off.

I know I beat the crap out of my arm two days ago all because of slight changes in my hand placement (yes, I'm using BT too ). Good luck figuring it out.


----------



## Rider (Mar 26, 2007)

Because you changed from a strap to a Thumb your drawlength might have increased causing you to hit your arm try moving your right foot (if right handed) forward to increase the triangle which will cause your left arm to be further from the string.


----------



## LetLooseAUS (Jun 15, 2010)

mate could be too many things!! any chance of you video recording your form?


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*its your bow hand.....*

:shade:if u r rt. handed move your thumb down on grip putting bone on handle. this will move your arm away from bow string. and put pressure on thumb stopping your l-r shots.when in palm of hand your bow grip floats in fatty part of your hand. when on the bone of thumb. it cant move.....


----------



## fatboyshooter (Feb 9, 2010)

*It's in your bow hand and stance*



alanbow said:


> I normally shoot a 27" draw when I use a strap release. Never had any issues with arm slap. Last year, I tried a hand held thumb trigger release. I sometimes would hit my forearm. Went back to my strap release and solved the problem. This year I am starting to learn back tension. In the first couple of days I am again hitting my forearm some. Do I need to go to a shorter draw or is something else wrong?? Any advice appreciated.


Get an arm guard while u r trying to figure out what has changed in your form! Shoot an empty bale @ shoulder height up close, you don't need to be focusing on 2 things @ one time like trying to hit the center of the X and hand placement on the bow. Open up your stance, if you r right handed move left foot approx.2 to 3 inches back off of the imaginary line to target. Buy the book Idiot Proof Archery by Jan and Bernie Pellerite, the book and video series helped me tremendously. I still use the book as a reference all the time!


----------



## alanbow (Oct 1, 2005)

Just for learning purposes, I'm left handed


----------



## Fastcars12 (Jan 29, 2009)

if you don't have a string stopper on your bow, I highly recommend it. My dad had the same problem with arm slap but got a string stopper for about $45 at Bass Pro and it solved the problem with arm slap. Plus it killed a ton of vibration and made the bow much quieter


----------



## matt28 (Jul 10, 2010)

more than likely its your grip. You only hold a bow with your hand from the thumb to the line that looks like it seperates your thumb in the palm. Its where the bone lines up best with your handle. good luck


----------

